# OSPF: Rcv LS UPD from (Cisco Logs)



## kundinaveed (Jul 6, 2010)

Can you please guide me about the logs pasted below from a Cisco router having OSPF with another cisco router on interface ge-0/1/0 and Netscreen FWL on interface ge-0/0. The IP addresses you see in logs are the router IDs of the neighbor routers. My OSPF is stable b/w these three boxes.........but don`t know why I am continuously getting these logs on only one of the router???

*Jul 6 12:03:30.226: OSPF: Rcv LS UPD from XX.XX.XX.XX on GigabitEthernet0/0 length 64 LSA count 1
*Jul 6 12:03:34.585: OSPF: Rcv LS UPD from XX.XX.XX.XX on GigabitEthernet0/0 length 64 LSA count 1
*Jul 6 12:03:34.585: OSPF: Rcv LS UPD from XX.XX.XX.XX on GigabitEthernet0/1/0 length 64 LSA count 1
*Jul 6 12:07:11.133: OSPF: Rcv LS UPD from XX.XX.XX.XX on GigabitEthernet0/1/0 length 64 LSA count 1
*Jul 6 12:11:35.325: OSPF: Rcv LS UPD from XX.XX.XX.XX on GigabitEthernet0/1/0 length 112 LSA count 1
*Jul 6 12:11:35.361: OSPF: Rcv LS UPD from XX.XX.XX.XX on GigabitEthernet0/1/0 length 388 LSA count 10 

How can I stop these logs? As these are filling the buffer and we may miss other important logs if any.

Most important for me is to know the reason as why they might be coming again and again since there is no fluctuation in the neighbor ship and routes as well.


----------

